# Rack system advice



## Chipewah (May 19, 2018)

Hey members,

I am seeking some advice on a DIY rack system. I am looking at purchasing some Flexwatt heat tape and a HabiStat twin channel thermostat from the Herp Shop.

I notice that they sell a Aussie Sun Plug Dimmer and also HabiStat fuses. 

My questions are;
1) Should I purchase some extra fuses?
2) Is the HabiStat twin channel thermostat the correct option or should I look at something else?
3) Should I be looking at a dimmer with the Flexwatt or just go with the simple on and off set up?

Any advice is appreciated.

Mat.


----------



## Neil j (May 19, 2018)

I use pulse proportional for everything other then a lamp. Others may know more about the twin channel I’ve never heard of it. guessing it’s an on/off type.
[doublepost=1526719488,1526718493][/doublepost]**** yeah bloke I’d be getting a pulse proportional for use with flex tape.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 19, 2018)

Depends what animals you are keeping in the rack. Do you need night time heat?

I don't think any Australian snake/lizard needs temp controlling so much as to justify using a PP thermostat. These are principally used for controlling temps in incubators and even then are quite often overkill. 

I have never used the flexwatt tape preferring to use heat cord for racks with a simple on/off or dimming set up.


----------



## Neil j (May 19, 2018)

Yeah sorry guys dimming would be fine. I’d be scared to to use on/off on flex tape but probably as safe as house as well.

I actually tried a microclimate dimming on my 11 level rack with 7w heat reptile one heat mats. That’s 77w and didn’t heat up. I’m going to try a pp this time instead of running them flat out on timer. It does say they are designed to run flat out with out a thermo in the instructions cause they have a thermal cut off. But they do get up to a nice 38 degrees. PP is just a person preference I like them cause they pulse.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 20, 2018)

Never used heat tape/flex watt. ive got two vision racks on heat cord . As for thermosatats i use the istat pulse plus and highly recommend them for use with racks ! Great units to use , very easy to set with touch screen and you can actually use them as pulse , on /off and dimming settings so very versatile units
[doublepost=1526766535,1526766103][/doublepost]Also pulse feature is great for cord and matts . Keeps the temps very stable and rarely runs at 100% juice . 
As opposed to running flat out then cutting off then flat out again to desired temp like on/off . Ask around about istat thermos people sware by them!


----------



## Chipewah (May 21, 2018)

Shire pythons said:


> Never used heat tape/flex watt. ive got two vision racks on heat cord . As for thermosatats i use the istat pulse plus and highly recommend them for use with racks ! Great units to use , very easy to set with touch screen and you can actually use them as pulse , on /off and dimming settings so very versatile units
> [doublepost=1526766535,1526766103][/doublepost]Also pulse feature is great for cord and matts . Keeps the temps very stable and rarely runs at 100% juice .
> As opposed to running flat out then cutting off then flat out again to desired temp like on/off . Ask around about istat thermos people sware by them!



I can't seem to find istat thermostats for sale anywhere. Seems they are pretty popular along with the HabiStat's.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 21, 2018)

Not 100% sure why they are not being stocked in Australia atm but you can get them from a few online suppliers in the UK
@Chipewah


----------

